# Price of Muskoka timeshares



## Finntastic (Jul 10, 2016)

I am not interested in buying but am curious what is the cost of timeshares in the Muskokas.   I particularly mean July or August weeks. I have looked on the internet but can't seem to find much information.  We own a cottage in Northern Ontario.  It's lovely to own a cottage but work, work, work!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 10, 2016)

It looks like they are fractionals.  Fractionals often have you buy multiple weeks some in season and some off season and often have MF in the 10's of thousands or more depending on the number of weeks.


----------



## Finntastic (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for the answer. I guess you pay for the luxury of not having to work. I am lucky to get one week off in summer so it is nice with our cottage being 45 min away we can use it on week ends.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 11, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> It looks like they are fractionals.  Fractionals often have you buy multiple weeks some in season and some off season and often have MF in the 10's of thousands or more depending on the number of weeks.



I believe some units at Deerhurst Resort are fractionals, but they also have regular single week ownership as well (called Birchcliff Villas, RCI #1948). The parents of a co-worker of our DS bought 2 fixed weeks (last week of July, 1st week of Aug) in a 2 bedroom there when it first opened up many years ago & they paid a small fortune. They figured it was easier, & cheaper in the long run, than owning a cottage since they lived too far away to go up for weekends. I have no idea if there are resale weeks available. They offered the deed for the 2 weeks to our oldest DS for $25,000 last year!

There are quite a few private (non-timeshare related) fractionals in the Muskoka area as well.


~Diane


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jul 12, 2016)

moonstone said:


> I believe some units at Deerhurst Resort are fractionals, but they also have regular single week ownership as well (called Birchcliff Villas, RCI #1948). The parents of a co-worker of our DS bought 2 fixed weeks (last week of July, 1st week of Aug) in a 2 bedroom there when it first opened up many years ago & they paid a small fortune. They figured it was easier, & cheaper in the long run, than owning a cottage since they lived too far away to go up for weekends. I have no idea if there are resale weeks available. They offered the deed for the 2 weeks to our oldest DS for $25,000 last year!
> 
> There are quite a few private (non-timeshare related) fractionals in the Muskoka area as well.
> 
> ...



There are no fractional weeks at Deerhurst Resort. There are condos which are full ownership. 
The timeshare weeks at Birchcliff Villas are right to use and most of the weeks, which were sold in the mid-eighties, expire in the next 10 to 12 years. 
Some weeks were extended for a number of years, after being returned to Deerhurst and offered for resale. We have one original and three resale weeks.
Other than summer weeks, which are rarely available, you can probably find resale weeks cheap or even free.
Deerhurst is not the awesome five star resort it was when we first purchased there. All the original historic buildings have been torn down. The current owners are developers and only interested in building more condos on property, while they are trying to sell the main resort itself.
The place is a mess of construction. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Finntastic (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you for the answers.  We did the muskokas twice in the winters. It was beautiful.  Both times were work related for my DH so even better when we weren't paying.  The last time was Marriott Residnce Inn in Gavenhurst.  Not a lot to do in January but my 10 daughter and I enjoyed swimming, the little museum next door and it's always a treat for me to go out for dinner. Also the staff was wonderful.  Never been to the JW Marriott in muskokas but DH has for conferences and says it's beautiful even in January.  To bad to hear Deerhurst not what it used to be.


----------

